# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς

## christopher

Καλησπέρα,

Εκεί που είχα βάλει μπροστά να φτιάξω ένα τέλειο πάρκο για να παίζει η καπετάνισσα έμπλεξα στην δουλειά και τις τελευταίες μέρες είμαι ελάχιστες ώρες στο σπίτι.
Έχει αλλάξει τελείως συμπεριφορά η μικρή, σχεδόν έχει αρχίσει να φοβάται το χέρι μου σας λέω ενώ πριν με το που της το έδινα έτρεχε πάνω του για να βγει βόλτα.
Παίζει να με ξέχασε τόσο γρήγορα??

Τι γίνετε? κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι κάποια στιγμή όταν μεγαλώνουν γίνονται λίγο πιο άγρια, μήπως είναι αυτό?

Για πείτε μου γιατί μου φαίνεται κάπως ου είναι έτσι..

----------


## Vrasidas

Έχω ακουσει οτι περνώντας στην εφηβεία τους αγριεύουν καπως. Σίγουρα θα σου κρατήσει λιγα "μουτρακια" , ο δικος μου οταν λειπω εξωτερικο 3-4 μέρες ή τις 10 μερες που ημουν στο νοσοκομείο, μου κρατησε μούτρα και μαλιστα μούτρα χοντρά. Ούτε γύρναγε να με κοιτάξει. 
Εφ' όσον δεν έχει συμβει κατι (να του φώναξες, να το τρομαξες κτλ) που μαλλον δεν έχει γίνει, τότε ίσως να είναι κατι "ορμονικό".

----------


## christopher

Σαν να είναι άλλο πουλί πραγματικά, δεν ξέρω...
Κάτι γίνεται πάντως γιατί τις τελευταίες μέρες βγάζει και αρκετά καινούργια φτερά, και στα φτερά του αλλά και στην ουρά.
Του πήρα αυγό τροφή εμπορίου και του δίνω κάθε δύο μέρες εδώ και μία εβδομάδα και βλέπω διαφορά, νομίζω ότι της κάνει πολύ καλό.

created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Διονύση, όταν μεγαλώνουν περνούν μια μικρή "εφηβεία" και το παίζουν λίγο άγριοι. Λογικά αυτό πρέπει να είναι. Δοκίμασε να την καλοπιάσεις και λίγο με κεχρί ή ότι λιχουδίτσα απολαμβάνει να δεις μήπως....ημερέψει!!

Τώρα διάβασα το επόμενο μήνυμα για τα φτερά που αλλάζει. Πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι όταν περνούν πτερόροια, είναι λίγο πιο γκρινιάρικα επειδή είναι αρκετά δύσκολη διαδικασία και κάποια από τα καινούργια φτερά που βγάζουν, τους πονάνε!

----------


## christopher

Βγάζει τα πτήσης αν τα λέω καλά. Τα είχε κομμένα όταν την πήρα.
Η πτερόροια δεν τελειώνει τώρα, τώρα αρχίζει?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι αναλόγως την ηλικία του πουλιού. Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις, τα κοκατίλ για παράδειγμα περνούν μια πτερόροια όταν είναι 6-12 μηνών. Οπότε εμένα που είναι 6 μηνών, έχει αρχίσει και την περνάει τώρα. Από εκεί και πέρα όταν "ενηλικιωθούν", περνούν κανονικά τις πτερόροιες ανάλογα το είδος του πουλιού. 

Τώρα για τα μπάτζι δεν το έχω ψάξει, αλλά ίσως να περνούν και αυτά όταν είναι μηνών ακόμα...Θα το ψάξω και θα σου πω!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από όσο ψάχνω δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι που να λέει πως τα μπάτζι έχουν πτερόροια στην ηλικία που είναι η δική σου τώρα. Όλες οι πηγές αναφέρουν τη πτερόροια που περνούν όταν είναι 4 μηνών! Οπότε μπορεί να μην ευθύνεται αυτό για την αλλαγή στη συμπεριφορά της, απλά να μεγαλώνει σιγά σιγά.

Να δούμε τι θα μας πουν και παιδιά με περισσότερη εμπειρία στα παπαγαλάκια από εμένα!  ::

----------


## blackmailer

κατ' αρχήν είναι το γεγονός ότι εάν είχε συνηθίσει πολλά χάδια και πολλές ώρες μαζί σου τώρα δεν της αρέσει βέβαια και έχει κάτι λίγα μουτράκια, εάν όπως λες περνάει και πτερόρροια τώρα λογικό είναι να είναι λίγο παραπάνω στην τσίτα...προσπάθησε να της μιλάς ήρεμα όταν είσαι σπίτι και να την δελεάζεις με τσαμπί κεχρί όπως είπε και η Κων/να και σιγά σιγά θα επανέλθει...και η δικιά μου (παρροτλετ) αμα την αφήσω 3-4 μέρες χωρίς βόλτα έκτος κλουβιού μου κάνει μούτρα αλλά μετά έρχεται και μου τρίβεται...μην αγχώνεσαι

----------


## christopher

Βασικά δεν πιστεύω ότι μας κάνουν μούτρα μάλλον μας ξεχνάνε γρήγορα θα έλεγα καλύτερα. 
Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να της πάρω παρέα? 
Γιατί το λέω αυτό..
Πριν ήμουν σχεδόν όλη μέρα σπίτι άρα την είχα και σχεδόν όλη μέρα έξω και είχε παρέα, από εδώ και πέρα θέα λείπω όλη μέρα από το σπίτι και στην κυριολεξία θα έχει όλη μέρα μόνη της στο μπαλκόνι που την αφήνω όταν λείπω. 
Τι λέτε εσείς? 

created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ λέω αρχικά να μην την αφήνεις μόνη της στο μπαλκόνι όσο λείπεις! Πρώτον γιατί οι διαφορές θερμοκρασίας (μέσα- έξω), το χειμώνα που υπάρχει αισθητή διαφορά δεν είναι καλές, δεύτερον ακόμα και στην Αθήνα υπάρχουν αρπακτικά και τρίτον αν γίνει μια ξαφνική αλλαγή καιρού, πιάσει ένας αέρας, μια βροχή ποιος θα τη βάλει μέσα τη μικρή;; Όλα αυτά ισχύουν αν ζεις μόνος σου και το σπίτι όταν φεύγεις μένει άδειο!  :Happy: 

Από εκεί και πέρα είναι καθαρά δική σου απόφαση αν θα της πάρεις και φιλαράκι, εκείνη δεν νομίζω να την "χαλάσει" να έχει ένα φτερωτό φίλο! Σίγουρα αν χρειάζεται να λείπεις όλη μέρα, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να μένει μόνη της, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να έχει παρέα! 

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι μας ξεχνούν τόσο εύκολα, το κοκατίλ μου επί τρεις μήνες που το είχα ήμασταν συνεχώς μαζί, αλλά πρόσφατα έπιασα δουλειά οπότε και είναι χωρίς εμένα κάποιες ώρες (θα έχει παρέα είτε το αγόρι μου, είτε τη μαμά μου που του μιλάει και της κάνει χαρές γιαυτό και δεν νιώθει μόνος του). Μόλις όμως γυρίσω σπίτι και πάω να τον δω, τρελαίνεται από τη χαρά του ο καλός μου! Απλώς, τα παπαγαλάκια περνούν φάσεις που είναι ήρεμα και φάσεις που είναι λίγο πιο "ζόρικα"!!!

----------


## blackmailer

ακριβώς όπως τα λέει η Κων/να...το αν θα της πάρεις παρέα είναι δική σου επιλογή!!

----------


## christopher

Σήμερα είχα χρόνο και ήμουν σπίτι ξεκίνησα λοιπόν τα σουξου μουξου και κάπως τα βρήκαμε. Θέλει καμώματα φαίνεται..

created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## Vrasidas

Θελει και τα καμωματα του, ίσως και η πτερρόροια να το ειχε αγχωσει, ίσως τα κομμενα φτερα που αναφερεις να το ειχαν στεναχωρήσει. Εϊναι όπως με ένα παιδί θα "μαθαίνετε" ο ένας τον άλλον με τον καιρό, μέχρι να μαθεις τα μικρα του πείσματα. Για παραδειγμα συντομα θα καταλαβει οτι αν το "παιξει" μουτρωμενη θα έρθεις. Θα βρεις τι του αρεσει ωστε να κοβει το μούτρωμα και να αρχιζει τα παιγνιδια (πχ ο δικος μου οταν δει το αμαξάκι που του εχω παρει ορμαει να παιξει και τερμα τα μουτρα  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Είναι μεγάλος δρόμος, δε θα σταματήσει ποτέ, αλλα ειναι ενας δρόμος γεματος αγάπη (που ως γνωστον χωρις πείσματα δεν....)

Απόλαυσέ τον, και προσπαθησε όσο μπορείς (γιατί όλοι μας εχουμε και τις αλλες τρεχαλες μας) να εισαι κοντα του και να του δινεις να καταλαβαίνει οτι είσαι εκεί γι' αυτο.

----------


## christopher

Τα ξανά βρήκαμε και μαθαίνουμε καινούργια πράγματα.
τρώμε φουλ λαχανικά πλέον! το κόλπο? να τρώτε και εσείς τα ίδια μπροστά τους, και όμως πιάνει!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Τα ξανά βρήκαμε και μαθαίνουμε καινούργια πράγματα.
> τρώμε φουλ λαχανικά πλέον! το κόλπο? να τρώτε και εσείς τα ίδια μπροστά τους, και όμως πιάνει!!!


Όντως πιάνει με τα λαχανικά! Ο Τάκης τελευταία ορέγεται την πράσινη πιπεριά. Όταν την κρατάω και τρώω Παναγιά μου! Αλλά όταν την βάλω στο κλουβί μόνο την κοιτάει και την φοβάται. Τον βλέπω ότι είναι περίεργος στο τι τρώω.

----------

